# Gas cylinders for Spain



## silverdreamers (Nov 22, 2006)

We are hoping to spend at least 2 months in Spain March 2012,
we know the connector and gas cylinder is different, where is best to obtain one of these, and should we fit before leaving the uk, as we are travelling portsmouth/santander. When we were in France last year for 3 months we just took an extra british cylinder and this was aple but it was from April onwards
Also we have a Neta domed Satellite system, will we be able to pick up british T.v at all down by valencia way?
Thanks Peter


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Easier to buy here as there are not so many motorhome dealers/shops in Spain.
Gaslow make a hose with a butane bottle fitting and a Spanish bottle connector that fits on to that. You can get these from many of the on line shops or direct


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am informed by Hamilton's Gas Product that the adapter for Spanish bottles is in short supply at the moment, I have been waiting for mine for 6 weeks. They say Gaslow don't have them either but they should have new stock any time now. The one to buy is the Jumbo adapter and it might also be worth getting a 90 degree bend for it as some bottles have a collar which can make it difficult or impossible to fit the onto the bottle, so I was told, Alan.

I think this is the one you want; http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/Gaslow_Jumbo_Adaptor.html


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You wont get the bbc or itv on your set up around Valencia. I have an 80 cm dish and can get a picture just as frr down as Benicarlo.

The easy way to get a spanish bottle is in southern France (Repsol) but as you will be landing in Spain it is a bit out your way.

Some members pick them up at boot fairs but if you are seen by the police they take you back to the seller and make them refund your money and fine the seller.

Andy


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi silverdreamers. the sat domes start to fayed near Barcelona if you want t.v take a big dish with from here or buy one there if you are going on a site usually they have a sat man who will come to the site a set it up for you . eBay have some Spanish gas bottles now red ( repsol ) if you have a b-b-q outlet on the m/h you can just plug into that its easier than connecting to your existing bottles see photo need any more info just ask .jud


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Gas cylinder in Spain*

The adaptor Erneboy recommends fits ALL Spanish bottles, Repsol ,Cepsa...Butano or Propane. The problem bottle depending on your pipe work is the silver one with the collar (in juds pic) ..hence an elbow is ideal.

Brian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Regulators and hoses can be bought in carrefour or any hardware shop (Feriteria).Look out for a ecopark (recycling centre )slip the guy €10/€15 for a old cyl,try to get a ali one as in the pic above.Then take it to a garage for exchange.

Re tv,i have a 80 cm dish and start loosing channels south of Zaragosa.
I live just south of Valencia and have a 2 mtr dish on the roof and even with that i loose BBC in the eve but get ITV on meridian north.


----------



## TiaChiKid (Jan 31, 2011)

hogan said:


> Regulators and hoses can be bought in carrefour or any hardware shop (Feriteria).Look out for a ecopark (recycling centre )slip the guy €10/€15 for a old cyl,try to get a ali one as in the pic above.Then take it to a garage for exchange.
> 
> Re tv,i have a 80 cm dish and start loosing channels south of Zaragosa.
> I live just south of Valencia and have a 2 mtr dish on the roof and even with that i loose BBC in the eve but get ITV on meridian north.


Spot on advice, lived in Espana for 7 years, so wait until you get there. Make sure your UK gas lasts for a few weeks and have a poke about.
Unless you have a plus 2 metre dish forget t/v unless you want to learn Spanish from the local channels. :arrow:


----------



## tunky (Oct 16, 2011)

There are two spanish gas bottles and regulators for sale on ebay 
both from the same seller , hope this helps
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spanish-G...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item43aa596229


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Our van has the small blue 4.5kg Calor bottles, nothing else will fit in the locker. We won't be in a position to get Gaslow and we were wondering if there is a possibility of either having them refilled in Spain or Portugal or buying the same size over there?

http://kutterslawnmowers.co.uk/images/P/Calor 4.5kg Butane.jpg

This is a link to the one we have.

Ca


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Spanish gas*

This is the smallest Spanish bottle from Repso....6KG havent got one at present but will try to get the ht. and W.for tomorrow unless some body else can help.

Brian


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Gas Bottles in Spain*

Hi CaGreg
The 6Kg bottle is 40cm Ht 31cm Wide to exchange they cost approx 13€ but you will need to get a second hand one or a contract to start you off,not sure what that costs.
They are not massively popular because of the price.

A 12.5Kg exchange bottle is approx 15€ but it is to big for you.Just put this in as a price comparison.
Brian


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

I have acquired ,i.e. no paperwork, an empty silver Cepsa 11kg propane cylinder which I intend taking down to Spain this winter. Does anybody know if I will be able to exchange this for a lightweight version Cepsa cylinder, or can you only exchange like for like?
Also, are the new lightweight cylinders the same size as the old ones?

Thanks

Pete.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Cepsa outlets would not swop mine but while in a cepsa shop in front of the sales lady I exchanged with a Spainsh guy and she was quite happy.

Andy


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Gas bottles Spain*



BlondiS said:


> I have acquired ,i.e. no paperwork, an empty silver Cepsa 11kg propane cylinder which I intend taking down to Spain this winter. Does anybody know if I will be able to exchange this for a lightweight version Cepsa cylinder, or can you only exchange like for like?
> Also, are the new lightweight cylinders the same size as the old ones?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


You can exchange like for like... you wont be able to exchange it for the all silver Butano (12.5Kg) unless you get a friendly garage attendent.But no need the propane works fine.
And yes they are all the same size within a couple of mm diameter around the weld.
Brian


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

BlondiS said:


> I have acquired ,i.e. no paperwork, an empty silver Cepsa 11kg propane cylinder which I intend taking down to Spain this winter. Does anybody know if I will be able to exchange this for a lightweight version Cepsa cylinder, or can you only exchange like for like?
> Also, are the new lightweight cylinders the same size as the old ones?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


You might be able to swap it on a friendly campsite!
We aquired one in Torrevieja a couple of years ago complete with paperwork.
Rob asked the site owner how to get a Spanish gas cylinder. he took our mobile number and simply rang us the next morning when his Cepsa delivery turned up. Just had to go to reception with a passport and pay the money - they sorted out all the paperwork!
Campsite owner may be happy to change your cylinder for a lightweight one if they have them.


----------

